# BLAS Char - Kein Update



## Sushy (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir BLASC aufgespielt und dort auch die Einstellungen vorgenommen.
Eine ganze Zeit ist nix passiert und irgendwann hat er meinen Char auch dann bei BLASC eingetragen.
Das war mit L30 obwohl ich seit L10 BLASC drauf hatte.
Mitlerweile habe ich L56 und bei BLASC steht immer noch der L30 Char.

Habe BLASC runtergeschießen und auch die neue Version installiert. 
Aber ich kann machen was ich will, der macht einfach keinen Update.

Was mach ich Falsch?

Der Char heißt Abugrasch (auf der Ewigen Wacht).

Ich hoffe auf eine Hilfreiche Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (4. Januar 2007)

Abugrasch <--- Der da ?
letzte Aktualisierung: 2006-11-20 18:46:59 Uhr

Poste mal Deine Debug.txt,
aber achte darauf, das du Deinen Accountnamen da mit XXXX überschreibst.

Vieleicht sieht man da drin, wo der fehler ist.

Und les Dir mal diese Postingst durch, vieleicht findest DU da auch schon einen hinweis auf den fehler.

FAQ und Hinweise
Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte


----------



## Sushy (4. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Abugrasch <--- Der da ?
> letzte Aktualisierung: 2006-11-20 18:46:59 Uhr


Ja genau der!




> Poste mal Deine Debug.txt,
> aber achte darauf, das du Deinen Accountnamen da mit XXXX überschreibst.


Werd ich machen sobald ich wieder zu Hause am Rechner sitze.




> Und les Dir mal diese Postingst durch, vieleicht findest DU da auch schon einen hinweis auf den fehler.


Hatte mir mal die FAQs durchgelesen. Die neuste Version hatte ich immer drauf und auch die AddOns aktivert. Beim Upload von BLASC kam auch immer erfolgreich übertragen oder keine Änderung seit dem letzten Transfer. Nur auf der Seite sprich in der DB wurde es halt nicht erneuert.



Wie gesagt, werde nachher Vorsichtshalber nochmal die neue Version von BLASC installieren und dann nochmals Updaten und die Debug.txt als auch die .lua posten.


Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Roran (4. Januar 2007)

Sushy schrieb:


> Ja genau der!
> Werd ich machen sobald ich wieder zu Hause am Rechner sitze.
> Hatte mir mal die FAQs durchgelesen. Die neuste Version hatte ich immer drauf und auch die AddOns aktivert. Beim Upload von BLASC kam auch immer erfolgreich übertragen oder keine Änderung seit dem letzten Transfer. Nur auf der Seite sprich in der DB wurde es halt nicht erneuert.
> Wie gesagt, werde nachher Vorsichtshalber nochmal die neue Version von BLASC installieren und dann nochmals Updaten und die Debug.txt als auch die .lua posten.
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


Mach dieses mal.

Rechts klick auf das BLASC Symbol in der Taskleiste,
*" neue BLASC Version suchen"* klicken.

Im Verzeichniss 
*World of Warcraft\BLASC*
Die Datei *BLASC.exe* LÖSCHEN

Dann die Datei *BlascLoader.exe* starten.
Dann müßte es normaler weise wieder klappen.


----------



## Sushy (7. Januar 2007)

So hab alles ausprobiert.
Löschen/Updaten/Drüberspielen/Neustart/Nichtneustart usw...
Geht immer noch nicht, hier die Debug.txt:

06.01.2007 11:45:24<<- Lade RSS
06.01.2007 11:45:24<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
06.01.2007 11:45:24<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
06.01.2007 11:45:24->> WoW Build Version: 6180
06.01.2007 11:45:24->> Programm gestartet
06.01.2007 11:45:24->> Timer:1000
06.01.2007 11:45:24->> WoWFileName: C:\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
06.01.2007 11:45:24->> Autoupdate: -1
06.01.2007 11:45:24->> Modus: 31
06.01.2007 11:45:24->> Gold: 0
06.01.2007 11:45:24->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
06.01.2007 11:45:24->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
06.01.2007 11:45:24->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
06.01.2007 11:45:24->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
06.01.2007 11:45:24->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
06.01.2007 11:45:24->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
06.01.2007 11:45:24->>FTP_Anonym: 1
06.01.2007 11:45:24WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
06.01.2007 11:45:24WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
06.01.2007 11:50:24<<- Lade RSS
06.01.2007 11:51:55->> Manueller Datenabgleich
06.01.2007 11:51:55<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
06.01.2007 11:51:56<<- Suche nach C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.01.2007 11:51:56<<- Datei gefunden C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> Suche abgeschlossen
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> Aktuelles Profil: xxx
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> FTP: Connected.
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> FTP: Connection established
06.01.2007 11:51:56<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
06.01.2007 11:51:56<<- Laden von ({0CD61A2A-AE6E-4A70-9CFA-58D4B2A5FC77}.lua)
06.01.2007 11:51:56<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({0CD61A2A-AE6E-4A70-9CFA-58D4B2A5FC77}.lua
06.01.2007 11:51:56FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={0CD61A2A-AE6E-4A70-9CFA-58D4B2A5FC77}.lua
06.01.2007 11:51:56->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
06.01.2007 11:51:56FTPWORKBEGIN
06.01.2007 11:51:56FTPWORKS
06.01.2007 11:51:56FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 42% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
06.01.2007 11:51:56FTPWORKE
06.01.2007 11:55:05FTPWORKEND
06.01.2007 11:55:06->> FTP: Transfer complete
06.01.2007 11:55:06->> FTP: Disconnecting.
06.01.2007 11:55:06->> FTP: Disconnected.
06.01.2007 11:55:06<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
06.01.2007 11:55:06<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
06.01.2007 11:55:06<<- Socket Error # 10053
Software caused connection abort.
06.01.2007 11:55:07->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (06.01.2007 11:55:07)
06.01.2007 11:55:07->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
06.01.2007 11:55:07BLASCrafter für Baelgun geladen
06.01.2007 11:55:08BLASCrafter für Die_ewige_Wacht geladen
06.01.2007 11:55:08BLASCrafter für Die_Nachtwache geladen
06.01.2007 11:55:09BLASCrafter für Norgannon geladen
06.01.2007 11:55:11->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
06.01.2007 11:55:11->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
06.01.2007 19:42:36->> WoW als beendet erkannt
06.01.2007 19:42:41->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
06.01.2007 19:42:42->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
06.01.2007 19:42:42->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
06.01.2007 19:42:42->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
06.01.2007 19:42:42->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
06.01.2007 19:42:42->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
06.01.2007 19:42:42->>FTP_Anonym: 1
06.01.2007 19:42:42WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
06.01.2007 19:42:42WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
06.01.2007 19:42:42<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
06.01.2007 19:42:43<<- Suche nach C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.01.2007 19:42:44<<- Datei gefunden C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.01.2007 19:42:44->> Suche abgeschlossen
06.01.2007 19:42:44->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
06.01.2007 19:42:44->> Aktuelles Profil: xxx
06.01.2007 19:42:45->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
06.01.2007 19:42:45<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
06.01.2007 19:42:45<<- Laden von ({69E1853E-1A5F-45C2-ADFA-52B3BBBBA477}.lua)
06.01.2007 19:42:52<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({69E1853E-1A5F-45C2-ADFA-52B3BBBBA477}.lua
06.01.2007 19:42:53FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={69E1853E-1A5F-45C2-ADFA-52B3BBBBA477}.lua
06.01.2007 19:42:53<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
06.01.2007 19:42:53<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
06.01.2007 19:42:53<<- Connection Closed Gracefully.
06.01.2007 19:43:17->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (06.01.2007 19:43:17)
06.01.2007 19:43:17->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
06.01.2007 19:43:17BLASCrafter für Baelgun geladen
06.01.2007 19:43:18BLASCrafter für Die_ewige_Wacht geladen
06.01.2007 19:43:18BLASCrafter für Die_Nachtwache geladen
06.01.2007 19:43:18BLASCrafter für Norgannon geladen
06.01.2007 19:43:19->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
06.01.2007 19:43:19->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
07.01.2007 02:31:57->> WoW als beendet erkannt
07.01.2007 02:31:59->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
07.01.2007 02:31:59->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
07.01.2007 02:31:59->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
07.01.2007 02:31:59->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
07.01.2007 02:31:59->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
07.01.2007 02:31:59->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
07.01.2007 02:31:59->>FTP_Anonym: 1
07.01.2007 02:31:59WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
07.01.2007 02:31:59WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
07.01.2007 02:31:59<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
07.01.2007 02:32:00<<- Suche nach C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
07.01.2007 02:32:00<<- Datei gefunden C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
07.01.2007 02:32:00->> Suche abgeschlossen
07.01.2007 02:32:00->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
07.01.2007 02:32:00->> Aktuelles Profil: xxx
07.01.2007 02:32:00->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
07.01.2007 02:32:00<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
07.01.2007 02:32:00<<- Laden von ({4CF8AD14-7222-4F30-B0D4-62BBCB2B460E}.lua)
07.01.2007 02:32:01<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({4CF8AD14-7222-4F30-B0D4-62BBCB2B460E}.lua
07.01.2007 02:32:01FTPPREPUT Filename=C:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={4CF8AD14-7222-4F30-B0D4-62BBCB2B460E}.lua
07.01.2007 02:32:01<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
07.01.2007 02:32:01<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
07.01.2007 02:32:01<<- Connection Closed Gracefully.


----------



## Rascal (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Laut der debug.txt schafft es der Client nicht, irgendwelche Daten an den Server zu senden.



> 07.01.2007 02:32:01<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
> 07.01.2007 02:32:01<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
> 07.01.2007 02:32:01<<- Connection Closed Gracefully.



Überprüfe mal deine Firewall, ob da irgendwas geblockt wird.


----------



## Gast (10. Januar 2007)

Ich hab keine Firewall und die Windows Firewall ist definitiv ausgeschaltet...
Und jetzt?


----------



## Gast (10. Januar 2007)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.

Die Daten wurden schon seit Monaten nicht mehr abgeglichen.
Ich bin Level 60 Magier und stehe bei buffed.de immer noch als 39er da.



> 10.01.2007 19:29:59<<- Lade RSS
> 10.01.2007 19:29:59<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
> 10.01.2007 19:29:59<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 10.01.2007 19:29:59->> WoW Build Version: 6299
> ...


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. Januar 2007)

Oops, der Gast bin ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avessandra (10. Januar 2007)

das gleiche problem hab ich auch schon seit ein paar monaten. mein schurke lvl 45 steht immer noch auf lvl 39 (in der datenbank) obwohl ich auch immer die neuste version drauf hab und meine firewall ist auch deaktiviert. der profiler sagt mir auch immer, dass das profil erfolgreich übertragen wurde...


----------



## Sushy (11. Januar 2007)

Avessandra schrieb:


> der profiler sagt mir auch immer, dass das profil erfolgreich übertragen wurde...



Das kenn ich irgendwoher...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ja eine Notlösung die bei mir jetzt gefunzt hat, ist die .lua per Hand auf der Homepage hochzuladen.
Hab jetzt den neuesten Stand drin.
Allerdings ist es nur eine Zwischenlösung, denn immer von Hand ist anstrengend, da sollte die Übertragung auch so funktionieren.


Wäre also nett wenn wir da noch irgendwie einen Support erhalten können?!


----------



## Sebbeck (12. Januar 2007)

hi, 
bei mir ist das problem das zwar daten übetragen werde, aber nur die, welche man hier http://www.buffed.de/?c=2072949 sehen kann.
hab in den optionen aber alle harken gesetzt, woran kann das liegen? 
firewall scheidet ja aus, da ja einige wenige sachen übertragen werden.
bitte um hilfe,
mfg
sebbeck


----------



## MaexxDesign (12. Januar 2007)

Sushy schrieb:


> Ja eine Notlösung die bei mir jetzt gefunzt hat, ist die .lua per Hand auf der Homepage hochzuladen.


Und wie ?


----------



## MasterCassim1 (12. Januar 2007)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Und wie ?



Hier : )


----------



## KaJot (12. Januar 2007)

Sebbeck schrieb:


> hi,
> bei mir ist das problem das zwar daten übetragen werde, aber nur die, welche man hier http://www.buffed.de/?c=2072949 sehen kann.
> hab in den optionen aber alle harken gesetzt, woran kann das liegen?
> firewall scheidet ja aus, da ja einige wenige sachen übertragen werden.
> ...


Ich hab auch alle Haken gesetzt und er Updatet nur die Übersicht, Fertigkeiten und Rezepte. Ein manueller Upload hat geholfen und es wurde alles eingetragen. Aber ist immer ziemlich mühselig so, wäre toll wenn das prob bald behoben wird.


----------

